# best weather for winter months



## Phival

My wife and I retired to South Africa in 2006, so see ourselves as expats with no desire to go back to Blighty. However SA is reaching the end of its shelf life and we want to move back to Europe in about 2 years time when our state pensions kick in (no inflation rises here!).We want to buy a place in France (Val is a Francophile) but I will not go back to being cold in winter! So we think we will buy a place in Southern Spain and use it for for the colder months, possibly (though not essential) earning some income from letting it out in summer. We can also travel with the cats from France to Spain.
Wheres the best place so that I don't have to put on a heavy jumper?


----------



## Cazzy

Southern Spain does get cold and you need your fleeces in winter!!


----------



## xicoalc

I live on the costa blanca... went to granada a few weeks ago for a weekend and it was FREEZING compared to here.. probably the snow covered sierra nevada and surrounding mountains had something to do with it! People assume southern spain is warmer but i find the micro climate here on the costa blanca quite acceptable!


----------



## macdonner

I may be wrong and I'm sure the others will correct me (esp. as I haven't actually moved from the UK yet lol) but from reading through various threads/posts about weather and it being so blinkin cold, it would seem that perhaps the Canary Islands is a "safe bet" when it comes to being warm in the winter months?? Although with your cats this may not be a feasible option I suppose.


----------



## Alcalaina

Phival said:


> My wife and I retired to South Africa in 2006, so see ourselves as expats with no desire to go back to Blighty. However SA is reaching the end of its shelf life and we want to move back to Europe in about 2 years time when our state pensions kick in (no inflation rises here!).We want to buy a place in France (Val is a Francophile) but I will not go back to being cold in winter! So we think we will buy a place in Southern Spain and use it for for the colder months, possibly (though not essential) earning some income from letting it out in summer. We can also travel with the cats from France to Spain.
> Wheres the best place so that I don't have to put on a heavy jumper?


The Canary Islands have the mildest winters. If you want to be on the mainland the south-east is the warmest part but it really does depend on whether you have a well built, insulated house. These are surprisingly hard to find.

I was sitting outside in a teeshirt this afternoon in warm sunshine, but now am indoors wearing a fleecy tracksuit and big thick socks. You get used to it though.


----------



## dunmovin

last year was an exceptional winter (so I'm told) and sent brass monkeys looking for welders. Today was +37c in sunlght, but only +11c in the shade (wind chill factor made that feel like only +5c)

SA is further from the equator than Spain, ergo the weather will be better here. You only have a few months(2 or 3) to worry about heating the house, but for the most of the year, finding a cool place is the priority.

Research and pick the location to suit your needs. I live inland and more than 1,000 ft above sea level, we need a log fire for winter, but summer is pleasant and winter doesn't last long.

Previously, I lived in Hong Kong, winter lasted about 4 weeks there, then the damp set in, then the rain, then the heat and humidity..... then more heat and humid conditions, then it got oppressive heat and humidity and a couple of typhoons made it "interesting", then it was just humid, then it just got damp and cold.....and the whole cycle started again.

Here, we just have hot.cold and bearable


----------



## Leper

These recessionary times make it a buyers market and therefore this might be a good time to buy.

However, where to buy is the question. You wish to rent out your property when it is not being used by you so we can presume that it's coastal property is what you want.

You have plenty of choice between Gibraltar and Alicante. Costa Almería has the warmest and driest weather in mainland europe. Mojacar Playa (low rise) resort inhabited 50/50 by expats and Spanish could be your ideal choice. 

Alicante, Murcia and Almería airports are within decent driving distance (120mins, 90mins and 45 mins respectively).

If you want loads of more info please PM me.


----------



## 90199

In the coastal village of Tamaduste the temperature rarely goes below 18ºC and I have never known it go below 16ºc. Here there is no heating and people swim in the sea all year round.

However this is the Canary Islands almost a thousand miles and a thousands years away from the Iberian peninsular,

Hepa


----------



## Phival

OK, I am reading about the Canaries and that does sound ideal. But , and isn't here always a but, is it a ferry from Southern Spain to Canaries and how long does it take? Can't see her who takes the decisions making the cats go through the trauma of another plane flight, and especially twice a year


----------



## Alcalaina

Phival said:


> OK, I am reading about the Canaries and that does sound ideal. But , and isn't here always a but, is it a ferry from Southern Spain to Canaries and how long does it take? Can't see her who takes the decisions making the cats go through the trauma of another plane flight, and especially twice a year


There are ferries from Cadiz, but they are expensive. Journey time depends which island you are on, I believe it is seven hours to Gran Canaria.


----------



## xicoalc

Hepa said:


> Here there is no heating and people swim in the sea all year round.
> 
> Hepa


Stop it Hepa you are making me jealous. It´s been much milder here this winter and the last week we have had some quite warm pleasant days but no sea weather yet... having said that I have never been to the beach without seeing at leat one poor english family being dragged into the sea by dad shivering... i can just imagine what hes saying "we paid for a beach holiday and we will go in the sea.. we want our monies worth"


----------



## 90199

A friend of mine travelled from Cadiz for a cost of 500€ two persons and a campervan dogs and cats. I am told the journey is 18 hours, the distance is 800 miles from Gran Canaria, a ship will travel between 350 and 500 miles in 24 hours, so you can work out the time from this.

However don't take my word as gospel go to this link and find out for yourself

ACCIONA Trasmediterránea.Ferries a Baleares, Estrecho, Canarias.

Hepa


----------



## Cazzy

Leper said:


> These recessionary times make it a buyers market and therefore this might be a good time to buy.
> 
> However, where to buy is the question. You wish to rent out your property when it is not being used by you so we can presume that it's coastal property is what you want.
> 
> You have plenty of choice between Gibraltar and Alicante. Costa Almería has the warmest and driest weather in mainland europe. Mojacar Playa (low rise) resort inhabited 50/50 by expats and Spanish could be your ideal choice.
> 
> Alicante, Murcia and Almería airports are within decent driving distance (120mins, 90mins and 45 mins respectively).
> 
> If you want loads of more info please PM me.


We look after a few holiday rental properties in Inland Andalucia, all are doing well and the owners are happy. I think if you have a good well priced property inland where the market is not saturated with properties, you will do well.


----------



## Alcalaina

Hepa said:


> A friend of mine travelled from Cadiz for a cost of 500€ two persons and a campervan dogs and cats. I am told the journey is 18 hours, the distance is 800 miles from Gran Canaria, a ship will travel between 350 and 500 miles in 24 hours, so you can work out the time from this.
> 
> However don't take my word as gospel go to this link and find out for yourself
> 
> ACCIONA Trasmediterránea.Ferries a Baleares, Estrecho, Canarias.
> 
> Hepa


That sounds more like it - I saw a post on a Lonely Planet forum saying the ferry leaves Cadiz at 6 pm and arrives at midnight local time, but I guess he meant midnight the following day!


----------



## 90199

Alcalaina said:


> That sounds more like it - I saw a post on a Lonely Planet forum saying the ferry leaves Cadiz at 6 pm and arrives at midnight local time, but I guess he meant midnight the following day!


There is a cheaper ferry from Portimao in the Algarve Portugal, here is the links with the timetable 

Naviera Armas

Hepa


----------



## mrypg9

The area between Estepona - Marbella is extremely attractive plus it's a pleasant place to live. Not much nightlife, quiet beaches, not overly immigrant-populated but with Brits etc. around if you feel like native company and a superb climate. Cooled by sea breezes in the summer, sheltered in winter. It NEVER freezes or snows here.
I'm sitting posting this in my nightwear (late night out yesterday) in our large unheated house....we only need heat in the evenings from December to early March.
Marbella is international,opulent and flash and to me a tad vulgar, good for a day's 'posh' shopping but Estepona, a twenty-minute drive away, is quiet and Spanish. Gibraltar is a forty-five minute drive, the ski slopes of the Sierra Nevada a couple of hours' drive. 
There are bargains galore here -I was sent an e-mail offering a villa previously priced at 2600000 euros for.....550000 euros!! This is in Benahavis , our neighbouring village where Michelle Obama stayed .
The high end rental is thriving here. We have friends who rent properties to Russians and other wealthy foreigners for over 3000 euros a week in the summer, usually for three month lets.
We feel we have the best of both worlds here...a great, relaxed lifestyle with the advantage of all the mod cons we enjoyed in the UK.
I'm afraid we are rather materialistic so the proximity of good shops, restaurants and other creature comforts matter to us as well as climate and scenery.


----------

